# How to Get Business visa or freelancer visa as a non-eu student?



## BoyInbox (May 19, 2017)

hello.
I am student of BSc in software engineering and i am looking for some alternative to change my student visa. I have a job contract with 36,000€ per year. but its really difficult to change in job visa without any degree.
I am a certified web designer and developer and also i am a SAP (abap) certified programmer (I have finished 1 year SAP certificate course under university).
I am working as a free lancer for around 2 years but as part time. 
now I need some suggestion about Freelancer visa .
How i can get it or what is the requirements?
more on, me and one of my friend (same as me) want to start a small IT company.Our capital around 25,000€.
So, if we want to start a GmbH company what we can do?
is it possible to change our visa or do we have permission to start a company?
Please give me some advises .It will be very helpful .
Thank you.


----------

